
Organic (Field Effect) Transistor - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_field-effect_transistor
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

Organic Semiconductors:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_semiconductor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_semiconductor)

Organic Superconductors:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_superconductor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_superconductor)

